# Recommend Me An Amp



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Some unexpected car repair expenses have come up so I have decided it is probably best just to buy another car, which sucks because my current one was my Dad's and he passed away in January 2017. 

It also sucks that this is happening a week after I loaned someone $600 *#*(

Since I want to put together as big a downpayment as possible for the car, I have decided not to buy the AD30 that I was considering, and to sell my JCM800 2203 and 2x12 cab. I will still have my AC15, but do want a second amp. I figure I can find something used at L&M, put a couple of hundred bucks down, and just put the balance on account. If I wait until Yorkville Month, I can do so without paying interest providing it is something they distribute.

I could easily throw a couple of grand onto my credit card and buy the amp outright, but that involves interest charges. And for the summer term this year my teaching schedule is going to be strange - I teach one class from early May until mid-June, then add another couple of classes until the end of July and have all of August off. But that means that, for those first six weeks until mid-June, I will be losing 75% of my income and I won't have any income in August. I know the whole thing sounds kind of stupid, but the situation is actually considered a bit of a perk that you get once you earn a bit of seniority.

Rather than buy another head and cab, I've decided to go with a combo this time (although if a decent head and cab can be found for reasonable money then I am not totally against the idea). So I was wondering if folks here could make some recommendations? 

Although versatility is nice, and getting some decent gain from the amp would be good, that can be attained via pedals (I currently have a Blues Driver and a Bad Monkey) so great clean sounds are probably my primary criteria. It also has to have at least one 12" speaker, and reverb would be nice as well. Anything else is just gravy. I figure anything 50 watts and below should work, but 30 watts and below might be more realistic for a home player like me.

Although I used to really like Fender amps, their tones have started to grate on me a bit so it is clear that I lean more towards the British side of the tone spectrum.

I play classic rock, '50s rock, blues, ad little country, and some '80s metal (nothing harder than Maiden and Priest type stuff).

I don't have a budget in mind. Although saving money would be nice, I am buying used and would be willing to pay for something decent.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Marshall Origin 50


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

reckless toboggan said:


> Marshall Origin 50


I was talking earlier today to the friend from whom I originally bought the JCM800 and we were thinking that any Marshall combo would be a disappointment after the 2203. The exception to that would be the Bluesbreaker.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2019)

Traynor head with 112 cab?
No reverb, but great headroom on the clean channel and nails 80's hard rock crunch.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sounds like you dont reeeally know what you want.

Time to go try a boatload of stuff!!


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Traynor would be a great bang for the buck. YGM's can sound very British (to my ears) with the right speakers. If you shop carefully you should be able to do this for right around $500 +/- 50 or so.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> I was talking earlier today to the friend from whom I originally bought the JCM800 and we were thinking that any Marshall combo would be a disappointment after the 2203. The exception to that would be the Bluesbreaker.


I'd be trying to find an 18W Marshall combo clone. All the beauty of the BB, and half the power.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I support the Traynor option. I had the Dark Horse on loan from L&M for a while and I loved it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Mesa TA15 (or TA30). 

It covers Vox, Tweed, Marshall and hi-gain Mesa territory quite effectively, especially if you want to bother tailoring the speakers to the voice you're playing with at the time (like closed-back 412 for the Marshall setting or opened-back Alnico 112 for the Vox settings). Just a great, flexible workhorse amp (and yes, you can disconnect the polarizing blue chassis LED's).


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Wait a month and pick up a Marshall Studio Classic, 20 watts and will cover all your classic rock needs, throw a boost in front and cover all your modern sound needs.

Those 20 watt 800s are gonna make Marshall A LOT of money this summer.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

You are an amp? (recommend _me, _an amp!) 

As for amp recommendations, I know you previously owned a Traynor YGM so I won't spend time singing the praises of vintage Traynors. Another really good used bargain is the Peavey Classic Series. I typically don't give Peavey any real consideration, but one day I walked into a music store and heard great tones coming from the back of the room. I went back to find a guy playing a Peavey Classic 30. I never would have guessed it. The guy was a decent player but not one of those guys who is so incredible he makes everything sound good. It is simply a great sounding amp that is very well priced on the used market. 

The Fender Pro Jr also rocks but it doesn't have reverb or a 12" speaker. 

TG


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

nbs2005 said:


> Traynor would be a great bang for the buck. YGM's can sound very British (to my ears) with the right speakers. If you shop carefully you should be able to do this for right around $500 +/- 50 or so.



I like the YGM1 and the YGM3 reissue is appealing. Now I am sorry that I sold my vintage YGM2 back in September!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> Wait a month and pick up a Marshall Studio Classic, 20 watts and will cover all your classic rock needs, throw a boost in front and cover all your modern sound needs.
> 
> Those 20 watt 800s are gonna make Marshall A LOT of money this summer.



I was looking at those and cannot understand why they put 10" speakers in the combos. If I was going to go that route I would go for the Studio Vintage.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Mesa TA15 (or TA30).
> 
> It covers Vox, Tweed, Marshall and hi-gain Mesa territory quite effectively, especially if you want to bother tailoring the speakers to the voice you're playing with at the time (like closed-back 412 for the Marshall setting or opened-back Alnico 112 for the Vox settings). Just a great, flexible workhorse amp (and yes, you can disconnect the polarizing blue chassis LED's).



I've never really looked at Mesa's products. I was planning to sell my cab as well, but could always pick up an inexpensive Traynor 1x12 from L&M as there must be a million of them out there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pretty sure theres a blues jr with a creamback as an fsr run?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> I like the YGM1 and the YGM3 reissue is appealing. Now I am sorry that I sold my vintage YGM2 back in September!


I'd love to have a vintage, or handwired reissue Traynor combo.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Used Hot Rod Deluxe, used OCD pedal, delay pedal. All you'll ever _really_ need for around $600 - $700.

edit - edited to add the word "really" because we all want more than we actually need


----------



## tonenut (Mar 1, 2019)

You can get a used Peavey Delta Blues for between $400-500. Great sounding amps, especially if you change the speaker. The black coloured ones are made in USA and the newer tweed ones are China. For a British tone I would recommend a Celestion or Weber British series speaker.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

While I am off Fender amps, the exception is the PRRI. The only problem is that I do not like single 10" speakers. This might be the perfect compromise, providing I could find a used one somewhere in L&M's chain:

Fender Musical Instruments - FSR 65 Princeton Rev Tweed w/12'' Cannabis Rex Speaker


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

The 68 CPRRI is amazing, and it solves some of my issues with a 65. The bass is still a little uncontrolled, and there is tube rattle, but both of those are being resolved shortly.... With a LP the tone is so thick, well its a PR that breaks up at low volume, push it and it really gets distorted. I had a DR before this and it was just too loud by the time I got it to break up, and then the break up was never quite as creamy as I wanted. The 68 fixes all my issues.

YMMV.

C


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

This would be an option if it weren't an 80 watter:

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/traynor-ycv80q.233708/


It would be convenient considering that DMC and I live about five blocks from each other.

Come to think of it, instead of farting around figuring out other brands I probably should go the Traynor route. If not a Reissue (YGM3), then something from the YCV series as they are all great amps.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My fave was the 50 Blue, also owned 2 blacks that weren’t as good, also owned the 40, an old 50W Basswhatever, heard the YCV80 & 20 lots. Played in a band where the guitarist frequently played the YG whatever the current or recent 30 watter is, it was real good. He preferred I think it was a Swart, but I never heard him as well with that pricier amp.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keto said:


> My fave was the 50 Blue, also owned 2 blacks that weren’t as good



I responded in the other thread - my understanding is that the Blue and the Black are exactly the same except for the tolex.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

No one seems to have these in stock locally; always wanted to try one but I have all the amps I need:

Fender Musical Instruments - 57 Custom Deluxe Amp


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

So there was another wrinkle thrown into things today.

I was in the guitar shop and found out that a good friend of mine (their guitar tech) had traded in his Twin Reverb. Despite being off Fender amps, this thing sounded glorious. One of their staff members has put it on hold, but their manager put my name on it so, if he doesn't take it, I can have it. And if he hasn't made a decision in about ten days, I'll speak to the manager about it again.

It is moronically loud for home use but sounds good at low volumes too. And it would be replacing a 2203 so I am already used to moronically loud. If I found that the sound was grating on me I could return it within 30 days, but would at least have that time to figure it out.

And the best part is that they are only asking $550 for it.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

^^ I hope your practice space isn't in the basement. I got rid of a SF Twin for that reason. That and the insane loud.

Even for $550, I wouldn't get another, unless it was a BF SF, but I assume this one is a TRRI? Even then I would just resell it.

C


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I just started using a Twin Reverb recently. The weight, size, and obsene volume to acheive natural overdrive are the only downsides. They sound fuller at bedroom levels than most 5W amps. If you're a pedal overdrive/distortion kind of player there's hardly a better platform than a big clean Fender, and the TR is about as big and clean as they come.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Cardamonfrost said:


> ^^ I hope your practice space isn't in the basement. I got rid of a SF Twin for that reason. That and the insane loud.
> 
> Even for $550, I wouldn't get another, unless it was a BF SF, but I assume this one is a TRRI? Even then I would just resell it.
> 
> C



I only play at home so mine would sit in one spot in my basement. And yes they are moronically loud, but remember that it would be replacing a JCM800 2203 and those things are the very definition of moronically loud!

I didn't even ask if it was a vintage one or a reissue because we hadn't seen each other in a couple of weeks, he had just put '50s Bumblebees in my R8, and we were talking about a bunch of different stuff.

I assume it is a reissue, but knowing him and his gear collection it could very well be a vintage one.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I just started using a Twin Reverb recently. The weight, size, and obsene volume to acheive natural overdrive are the only downsides. They sound fuller at bedroom levels than most 5W amps. If you're a pedal overdrive/distortion kind of player there's hardly a better platform than a big clean Fender, and the TR is about as big and clean as they come.



I'm not much into pedals but do have a Blues Driver and a Bad Monkey, both of which should sound really good on such a great clean platform. Now I just have to hope that the other staff member doesn't buy it. And if he hasn't in a week, I will speak to the manager again and point out that it can sit there on hold, or a customer can pay for it and take it home. That should get him moving.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Bring a dolly to show you are serious.

C


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> This would be an option if it weren't an 80 watter:
> 
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/traynor-ycv80q.233708/
> 
> ...


Its "80W" except a 15W SS bass traynor amp will keep up no problem.

At least go try it out.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

colchar said:


> I was talking earlier today to the friend from whom I originally bought the JCM800 and we were thinking that any Marshall combo would be a disappointment after the 2203. The exception to that would be the Bluesbreaker.


From your first post, I thought you were trying to save cash.

I didn't know you were sinking Blues Breaker type money into this set up.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> I'm not much into pedals but do have a Blues Driver and a Bad Monkey, both of which should sound really good on such a great clean platform. Now I just have to hope that the other staff member doesn't buy it. And if he hasn't in a week, I will speak to the manager again and point out that it can sit there on hold, or a customer can pay for it and take it home. That should get him moving.


That's the same sort of scenario that lead to my Kemper. I spied it on a shelf in a 'secret' back room and asked about it. My guy said it was on hold so I expressed interest in being their fall-back buyer. Turns out it was my salesman that had it on hold for himself. After a couple of weeks of waiting (which gave me time to decide that, yes, I would sink that kinda coin into a used digital platform), he relented and said he really couldn't buy it, getting married in a couple months and all. So it was mine for the taking (and way, weigh lighter than a TR - I could actually pick it up and walk away, amp and pedalboard in one light load)

But he is my first call if I decide to move it any time soon. In that very unlikely situation, I may have had a fun few months, he may end up with the KPA (which would be suitable with his current band situation - probably more than mine) and I may have saved his (and her) matrimonial bliss/honeymoon period. Again, in the event of this unlikely transaction how would I go about applying for wings and that little harp that shoots arrows? Does Cupid.Inc have an online presence or email address? I assume they're closed Feb 14 for their hallmark holiday.


With amps like the TR and JCM, you could have got lots of use out of a PowerStation. They resolve that issue wonderfully (taking the level out without extracting the attitude). Great swiss army knife utility tool for various amps.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> I'm not much into pedals but do have a Blues Driver and a Bad Monkey, both of which should sound really good on such a great clean platform. Now I just have to hope that the other staff member doesn't buy it. And if he hasn't in a week, I will speak to the manager again and point out that it can sit there on hold, or a customer can pay for it and take it home. That should get him moving.


The Bad Monkey is a tube screamer circuit. They just naturally work with the EQ of a BF/SF Fender.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

reckless toboggan said:


> From your first post, I thought you were trying to save cash.
> 
> I didn't know you were sinking Blues Breaker type money into this set up.



I am saving cash. I mentioned the Bluesbreaker because we were saying that Marshall combos would be a disappointment after a 2203. A Bluesbreaker being the only one that wouldn't be.

I wasn't looking for one, we were just saying that of all the Marshall combos it is the one which wouldn't disappoint.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> The Bad Monkey is a tube screamer circuit. They just naturally work with the EQ of a BF/SF Fender.



Yep, and I actually like it better than the couple of Tube Screamers that I've had. I thought the Blues Driver was also similar to a TS, but might be misremembering that.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

So the staff member bought the Twin today. I had them check to see if there were any others available, but there were none at good prices. 

There were no Traynor YGM3 reissues available at good prices so, instead, I bought a Traynor YCV50 Blue for $499. Not a great price for that amp, but they are good amps and I regret selling the one I used to have. I live in Brampton and this one was at the Mississauga store so it should arrive in a couple of days.

If the staff member returns the Twin I will bring it home and make a decision.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

colchar said:


> If the staff member returns the Twin I will bring it home and make a decision.


Chris Hayes, The lead Guitarist from Huey Lewis and the News did the Sports! and Fore albums with Fender twins fully cranked. 
Really dug those 2 albums sound


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2019)

For a real cheap good bang for the minimal buck a used Peavey Bandit 65 or Bandit 112 is a bargin at around $150 used. They make a really good backup amp if you get another amp in the future. I have gigged with one and it really shines with a band. Amazingly well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2019)

Another excellent option is an old Traynor Guitar Mate. I am referring to the older non bumper sides era Traynor. They are a really sweet sounding amp. Apparently they were Traynor's take on the Fender Deluxe Reverb back in the '60's and early '70's. $350-$600.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Another excellent option is an old Traynor Guitar Mate. I am referring to the older non bumper sides era Traynor. They are a really sweet sounding amp. Apparently they were Traynor's take on the Fender Deluxe Reverb back in the '60's and early '70's. $350-$600.



I had one.

I checked for vintage ones (none) and reissues (stupid prices).


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2019)

colchar said:


> I had one.
> 
> I checked for vintage ones (none) and reissues (stupid prices).


1974 for $650
1974 Traynor YGM-3 Guitar-Mate Reverb | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji

1970 swap or trade
1970 Traynor YGM-3 Guitar Mate Reverb amplifier | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> 1974 for $650
> 1974 Traynor YGM-3 Guitar-Mate Reverb | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> 1970 swap or trade
> 1970 Traynor YGM-3 Guitar Mate Reverb amplifier | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji



I am only dealing with L&M right now so that I don't have to put out much cash at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2019)

colchar said:


> I am only dealing with L&M right now so that I don't have to put out much cash at the moment.


The 2nd one (1970's) is looking to trade. Maybe you have a guitar or some other gear you could trade and then there is no outlay of cash...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2019)

After reading his ad he may be overvaluing it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> The 2nd one (1970's) is looking to trade. Maybe you have a guitar or some other gear you could trade and then there is no outlay of cash...



Nope, nothing to trade.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2019)

colchar said:


> Nope, nothing to trade.


You need to get out on the street and hustle.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

So there has been a bit of a change of plans, with one caveat.

I've decided to go over to the dark side and to go digital. Yesterday I ordered a Headrush Gigboard unit, and a powered Yorkville speaker. So not only will I be selling the JCM800 and 2x12 cab, but I will also be selling the AC15.

The caveat is that the staff member who bought the Twin might be returning it. We spoke to him yesterday and he said that he would decide in a day or two. If he returns it, then going digital goes out the window and I am buying the Twin.

Stay tuned......................


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Go digital anyway.

Signed,

A twin owner. Who lifts it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> So there has been a bit of a change of plans, with one caveat.
> 
> I've decided to go over to the dark side and to go digital. Yesterday I ordered a Headrush Gigboard unit, and a powered Yorkville speaker. So not only will I be selling the JCM800 and 2x12 cab, but I will also be selling the AC15.


I don't have any experience with the HR. Does it allow you to bypass IR's and go to a guitar cab? If it does, you may want to try this as well.

If my KPA only allowed for speaker emulated output through an FRFR, I doubt it would have lasted a month. YMMV. I still like the amp in a room sound I get with a guitar cab, while for FOH and recording the emulation makes a lot of sense.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Our new rhythm guy uses a HR and gets nice sounds that blend great in a mix. Other guy uses a Fractal and an old Roland synth of some sort patched into it, also sounds great.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Go digital anyway.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> A twin owner. Who lifts it.



For me, it would sit in one place in my basement and would never move. I only play at home, so unless I am rearranging furniture I have no reason to move the amp once it is in place.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I don't have any experience with the HR. Does it allow you to bypass IR's and go to a guitar cab? If it does, you may want to try this as well.
> 
> If my KPA only allowed for speaker emulated output through an FRFR, I doubt it would have lasted a month. YMMV. I still like the amp in a room sound I get with a guitar cab, while for FOH and recording the emulation makes a lot of sense.



I am a complete newbie with this stuff so that was all Greek to me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> For me, it would sit in one place in my basement and would never move. I only play at home, so unless I am rearranging furniture I have no reason to move the amp once it is in place.


It's mostly because you cant decide and cant turn up


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

colchar said:


> For me, it would sit in one place in my basement and would never move. I only play at home, so unless I am rearranging furniture I have no reason to move the amp once it is in place.


You'll hurt your back getting it down the stairs!


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

^^ These are only lessons we learn after/during Twin ownership. Castors don't work on stairs. Deaf people cant jam with you. Your neighbours are not interested in prog rock. A Princeton Reverb is an actual useful piece of gear, even if it is small and light. etc.

C


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> It's mostly because you cant decide and cant turn up



Valid points.

There is also the financial issue to consider though. $550 plus tax for a Twin and about $900 (or more) before tax for a Headrush and a powered speaker.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> Valid points.
> 
> There is also the financial issue to consider though. $550 plus tax for a Twin and about $900 (or more) before tax for a Headrush and a powered speaker.


Good thing that 2203 is worth some coin then haha.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Good thing that 2203 is worth some coin then haha.



Yeah, I still have to figure out how much to ask for it and then get it posted.

As for the cost of the digital unit, I would be putting about 75% of that on my account at L&M for now. Once things settle down a bit in September, and I am back up to a full teaching load after a lesser one in the summer, I can just pay it off in one go. But for a couple of months, I will take the monthly payments.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> Yeah, I still have to figure out how much to ask for it and then get it posted.
> 
> As for the cost of the digital unit, I would be putting about 75% of that on my account at L&M for now. Once things settle down a bit in September, and I am back up to a full teaching load after a lesser one in the summer, I can just pay it off in one go. But for a couple of months, I will take the monthly payments.


$1600-$1800 depending on proof of upkeep and condition, realistically. $250 for a full retube and probably $150 for a recap if none of that's been done.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> $1600-$1800 depending on proof of upkeep and condition, realistically. $250 for a full retube and probably $150 for a recap if none of that's been done.



No proof of upkeep because I am not the original owner. The grill cloth was changed and the smaller, white and gold Marshall logo added. It was gone over by a tech, retubed, and biased when I got it.

Oh, and the Twin is being returned today so I am going that route. It belonged to a friend so I know it is mint, and they are asking $550 for it.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

550! That's a smokin deal. 

C


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cardamonfrost said:


> 550! That's a smokin deal.
> 
> C


Evil twins go for that.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Cardamonfrost said:


> ^^ These are only lessons we learn after/during Twin ownership. Castors don't work on stairs. Deaf people cant jam with you. Your neighbours are not interested in prog rock. A Princeton Reverb is an actual useful piece of gear, even if it is small and light. etc.
> 
> C


Unless I'm looking for amp distortion, my Twin is perfectly useful. I've used mine for every gig and practice in the last two weeks. It works great for any venue I normally use my Valve Jr, Princeton Reverb clone, or Super Reverb for. According to others, my tone has never been better than it is playing my Twin at low volumes.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Unless I'm looking for amp distortion, my Twin is perfectly useful. I've used mine for every gig and practice in the last two weeks. It works great for any venue I normally use my Valve Jr, Princeton Reverb clone, or Super Reverb for. According to others, my tone has never been better than it is playing my Twin at low volumes.


I brought it home today. I've got stuff to do so won't be able to play it until later this evening once I put the puppy down for the night. The staff member who had it said he had a volume issue on the vibrato channel, but it only happened once. I don't care about that as it is now under warranty so L&M can fix it if there is a problem.

I got it for $550+tax, but forgot that it comes with a road case. Once I sell that to recoup some of the cost, this Twin will have cost me a fair bit less than $500.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Cardamonfrost said:


> 550! That's a smokin deal.
> 
> C



And as I mentioned just above, it came with a road case which I have no use for. I'll sell that and end up with the amp even cheaper.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Your neighbours are not interested in prog rock.



My neighbor is a drummer so, you know, fuck him.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Well this thing is certainly loud and proud. Even at low volumes it sounds nice and full. 

The reverb doesn't work (when turned up it just buzzes) so I will check the connections later and, if need be, I will take it into L&M and they can fix it under warranty.

I will say that requiring the footswitch to be plugged in for the tremolo to work seems rather stupid.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

12AT7 is a pretty sturdy tube, I think its V3. make sure its tight. Tap the reverb tank and see if it makes sound. The RCA might be loose or corroded?

C


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> And as I mentioned just above, it came with a road case which I have no use for. I'll sell that and end up with the amp even cheaper.


My bandmate will buy that road case. I will PM you once we're home from tour.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> I will say that requiring the footswitch to be plugged in for the tremolo to work seems rather stupid.


There is a workaround for that. You can build a dummy plug to force the trem on all the time and control it with the front panel control. I think it requires a TRS plug with the ring shorted to ground.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> My bandmate will buy that road case. I will PM you once we're home from tour.



Thanks, saves me the hassle of listing it and dealing with idiots on Kijiji 

Consider it his.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

colchar said:


> My neighbor is a drummer so, you know, fuck him.


You should get together and deafen each other.. lol


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> There is a workaround for that. You can build a dummy plug to force the trem on all the time and control it with the front panel control. I think it requires a TRS plug with the ring shorted to ground.



Yes, I was reading about that last night.

The input for the footswitch is a little scratchy. The amp had been stored for a couple of years before it was traded in. I spoke to the friend of mine who traded it in (their guitar tech) and he said he will go over the amp for me, and he figures the connection just needs cleaned. He will also take a look at the reverb, and will 'find' some preamp tubes for it. He had put new power tubes in it when he got it.

I'll find time to take it to him later this week so that he can look it over. Anything that he can't deal with nice and quickly can be dealt with by Y0rkville since the amp is under warranty.

In the meantime, both channels work fine so I can play it as much as I want.

Now it is time to list the 2203 and cab for sale. I am trying to decide if I should sell my AC15 too, or if I should keep that. Can't decide on that one.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> You should get together and deafen each other.. lol



Well at the moment I have both a Twin and a 2203 so I figure I could easily deafen half the neighborhood!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I used to get a lot of compliments from the neighbors and a few visits from the cops when we’d be jammin loud at 3 am.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Yeah I used to get a lot of compliments from the neighbors and a few visits from the cops when we’d be jammin loud at 3 am.



I have some respect for my neighbors. I'd wrap it up by 2:45!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2019)

I invite all my neighbours over.
No one left on the street to complain.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I invite all my neighbours over. No one left on the street to complain.


When I lived in Edmonton with 20 friends from H/S our neighbours gave up and moved away so people we knew would then rent the houses beside us until we had a zoo with 4 houses in a row. It was a good time.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> Well at the moment I have both a Twin and a 2203 so I figure I could easily deafen half the neighborhood!


Only half? You live in an old folk's home and the other half are already deaf? 

Nice to know if you have any concerns with the amp, you can extend that warranty to 1 year for another $20 or so. That's a bargain, too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> Well at the moment I have both a Twin and a 2203 so I figure I could easily deafen half the neighborhood!


A/b! It's fun.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Budda said:


> A/b! It's fun.


Y?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I now have the Twin, and have yet to sell the JCM800 or AC15. I was hanging out with a friend yesterday who works at my local L&M, and who loves putting together pedal boards. He is practically begging me not to sell the JCM800 and to let him put together a board for me that will run into both the Twin and the 800 at the same time, with each amp being in their current spots on opposite ends of the room.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

colchar said:


> I now have the Twin, and have yet to sell the JCM800 or AC15. I was hanging out with a friend yesterday who works at my local L&M, and who loves putting together pedal boards. He is practically begging me not to sell the JCM800 and to let him put together a board for me that will run into both the Twin and the 800 at the same time, with each amp being in their current spots on opposite ends of the room.


Do it


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> I now have the Twin, and have yet to sell the JCM800 or AC15. I was hanging out with a friend yesterday who works at my local L&M, and who loves putting together pedal boards. He is practically begging me not to sell the JCM800 and to let him put together a board for me that will run into both the Twin and the 800 at the same time, with each amp being in their current spots on opposite ends of the room.


Any board with an ABY will do that. Get the Radial model with the lift/ground/iso switches though, because hum is a bitch.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Any board with an ABY will do that. Get the Radial model with the lift/ground/iso switches though, because hum is a bitch.



I wasn't really planning anything like that, he was just having a wet dream over the opportunity.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> I wasn't really planning anything like that, he was just having a wet dream over the opportunity.


Might as well try it for fun, then return the ABY. When's the next time you'll get to?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

colchar said:


> I wasn't really planning anything like that, he was just having a wet dream over the opportunity.


You should do it.

I enjoy abying everything.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

colchar said:


> I wasn't really planning anything like that, he was just having a wet dream over the opportunity.


I think you meant a wet/dry dream....the wet/dry rig would be killer with a Twin/JCM 800 combo. The Radial unit that @Budda mentioned works incredibly well.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

+3 on the Radial. Good transformer isolation, ground lift, plus a phase switch which is pretty much essential, IME.

The Twin City unit has LED's - good if your two amps are dialed in to sound similar (or you don't like surprises). I use an older ABY switcher (no LEDs) and it weighs more than pretty much any drive or mod pedal I own (again, good transformer isolation).

I know you're not planning on buying one, @colchar . But hey, is that opportunity we hear knocking? Probably wouldn't be hearing that ----- if you had those two amps ABY'd. Just saying ...............


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Alex said:


> I think you meant a wet/dry dream....the wet/dry rig would be killer with a Twin/JCM 800 combo.



Yeah, that is exactly what he wanted to put together but saying wet dream was more descriptive.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Player99 said:


> For a real cheap good bang for the minimal buck a used Peavey Bandit 65 or Bandit 112 is a bargin at around $150 used. They make a really good backup amp if you get another amp in the future. I have gigged with one and it really shines with a band. Amazingly well.


I see you got the Twin so this is moot, but I second this, and will add that the Peavey "Special" is like a Bandit but twice the power and they sometimes sell for less than a Bandit.


----------

